# BMW CD player repair?



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi,
Hey a new member of the local club just wrote and askede me where he could get his CD changer repaired. It is out of warranty.

Should he take it to the dealer or would a local stereo shop suffice?

Thanks,
Haus


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

A dealer will make him buy a new one. Most of these sorts of things are disposable these days, but if its a simple fix a good indie repair shop should be able to do something.


----------

